# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages German  "Чувиха"

## Guin

Das Wort f

----------


## vxp

чувак = dude (m)
чувиха = dude (f) 
[quote=Guin]Das Wort f

----------


## Guin

> чувак = dude (m)
> чувиха = dude (f)

 Vielen Dank, aber ich habe nach einen Deutchen Begriff daf

----------


## kt_81

Hmm.. Das ist alles Andere als trivial. Man k

----------


## Guin

[quote=kt_81]
"Чувиха" ist seeehr viel schwieriger. Das hab ich im Russischen ausserhalb "der Theorie" noch NIE geh

----------


## kt_81

[quote=Guin] 

> чувак = dude (m)
> чувиха = dude (f)

 Vielen Dank, aber ich habe nach einem deutchen Begriff daf

----------


## Guin

kt_81, vielen Dank f

----------


## kt_81

[quote=Guin]kt_81, vielen Dank f

----------


## Старик

Um hier veilleicht noch einem Mi

----------


## kt_81

Ich war zwar schon l

----------


## Старик

Offensichtlich erkennt man an meiner Wortwahl, da

----------

